# Environnements de dveloppement > Autres EDI > Powerbuilder >  [PB 10] Rcupration d'info MS Office

## stephanetk

Bonjour,
je veux pouvoir rcuprer des informations telles que le nom du document ouvert et modifi et si possible interagir sur le menu "Fichier" de Word et Excel.
Quelqu'un peut me dire si c'est possible avec PB10 et comment le faire ?
Merci d'avance  tous.

----------

